# Tích hợp nhiều tiện ích trong quá trình cải tạo căn hộ cũ



## lindanga (30/9/21)

Tích hợp nhiều tiện ích trong quá trình cải tạo căn hộ cũ Khá nhiều vấn đề trong căn hộ cũ từ thiết kế nội thất đến môi trường xung quanh. Tuy nhiên, vì vị trí khá đẹp nên vợ chồng trẻ đã quyết tâm cải tạo thành không gian sống đáng mơ ước. Chủ nhà là một cặp vợ chồng trẻ và họ đã có với nhau một cô con gái nhỏ vô cùng dễ thương. Giống như hầu hết các bậc phụ huynh trên thế giới, lý do đầu tiên và cũng là yếu tố tiên quyết để họ quyết định mua lại căn hộ cũ này vì gần trường, gần những tiện ích giáo dục, vui chơi tốt cho sự phát triển của con. Căn hộ được cải tạo tiện ích. Căn hộ cũ tọa lạc ở vị trí đẹp nhưng lại khiến họ khá phiền lòng khi môi trường xung quanh còn nhiều lộn xộn. Bên trong cũng chưa được cải tạo đúng cách. Vì thế, họ đã bắt đầu cải tạo không gian để căn hộ trở thành nơi mọi người trong gia đình có thể giao tiếp cùng nhau. Họ có thể dành nhiều thời gian hơn cho con, giúp bé yêu thích những hoạt động như đọc sách, vẽ tranh, chơi piano… Căn hộ có diện tích sử dụng 86m2 với 2 phòng ngủ. Bởi vì đó là một căn hộ cũ được phân chia nhiều chức năng nhưng chưa được bố trí Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tại Đà Nẵng hợp lý. Khi về ở họ thay đổi cấu trúc không gian và sử dụng nội thất hoàn toàn mới. Không gian trước khi cải tạo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Từ một không gian chật chội, tối tắm, căn hộ mới, tổ ấm mới được hình thành với vẻ đẹp vô cùng đặc biệt. Phòng khách ấm cúng, Máy tạo mùi thơm hiện đại và sang trọng với gam màu của gỗ ốp tường, tạo hệ tủ kết hợp kệ tiện ích phía đối diện sofa. Vì mong muốn con gái có nhiều hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí ngay trong phòng khách, bố mẹ đã không ngần ngại tạo sofa rộng, thảm trải sàn, khuyến khích con chơi ngay trên sàn nhà. Bên cạnh đó là hệ thống kệ sách để bé có thể đọc sách, chơi piano ngay trong khu vực sinh hoạt chung của gia đình. Tổ ấm dành cho những người yêu nhau. Không gian ưu tiên cho sự phát triển của con gái, sum vầy của gia đình. Phòng khách với cách bố trí không gian vô cùng đặc biệt này cũng giúp cho mọi người hiểu được rằng, khi ngồi cùng nhau chỉ còn lại những câu chuyện, những tiếng cười. Bố mẹ không xem tivi, ở cạnh con có thể đặt điện thoại xuống, cất đi những thiết bị điện tử để có thời gian nhiều hơn khi bên con. Khu vực phòng khách còn có ghế treo cùng tông với sofa, là món quà của bố mẹ dành cho con gái. Phòng khách trở nên vô cùng thư giãn, tạo cảm giác thoải mái giúp mọi người thuận lợi hơn khi giao tiếp hàng ngày. Ban công với sàn gỗ sạch sẽ, tạo sự kết nối với chất liệu gỗ bên trong nhà. Vì ban công hướng Tây nên được chủ nhân của căn hộ đặt máy giặt, máy sất gọn gàng một góc, vừa tránh nắng vừa thiết kế thêm được hệ tủ đựng đồ giúp căn hộ nhỏ nhưng vẫn gọn gàng, ngăn nắp. Ban công được sắp xếp gọn gàng. Một phần diện tích được bố trí bộ bàn ghế và cây cảnh để tăng thêm diện tích sử dụng cho căn hộ. Khu vực ăn uống, bếp núc được bố trí đơn giản và tách biệt với các khu vực chức năng khác trong nhà. Góc ăn uống đơn giản, gọn đẹp. Nhà bếp nhỏ xinh còn có thêm xe đẩy nhiều tầng để tiện lợi hơn cho việc đặt nguyên liệu hay đồ dùng nấu nướng thường xuyên sử dụng. Nhà bếp tận dụng góc tường và thêm bar tiện ích. Phòng ngủ được sử dụng chủ yếu là gỗ óc chó với cách thiết kế không gian chức năng đơn giản. Phòng ngủ sang trọng với nội thất từ gỗ óc chó. Phòng ngủ của bé cũng được thiết kế sáng tạo với hai tầng, giúp ba mẹ có thể yên tâm hơn nếu sinh thêm. Không gian với màu sắc tươi sáng phù hợp cho việc nghỉ ngơi và vui chơi của con gái. Phòng ngủ xinh xắn với giường tầng và cầu trượt. Phòng tắm chật hẹp đã được "đập phá" toàn bộ, nhường lại cho không gian vẻ đẹp tiện nghi và sang trọng nhờ cách lựa chọn thiết bị, bố trí, sắp xếp màu sắc hài hòa. Phòng tắm trước khi cải tạo. Không gian thư giãn sang trọng, nền nã với Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn màu ghi và gỗ. Đối với gia đình trẻ này, mỗi ngày không cần đi đâu xa bởi sum vầy là điều vô cùng hạnh phúc. Dù cuộc sống có bon chen, bận rộn, tấp nập đến cỡ nào thì khi bước chân về nhà, mọi người đều cảm thấy ấm áp và yêu thương nhau nhiều hơn.


----------

